# Franklin suicide by cop..........



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

TV news just had "breaking news" that Police in Franklin shot and killed a man who had barricaded himself inside his home after learning that his wife obtained a restraining order this afternoon. Nothing on the web as of yet. Anybody have more details?


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www3.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO31223/


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You are _really_ a POS when not only do you put your family through hell by committing suicide.. but you put another whole family (the officer's) through hell aswell.
I hope the officer recovers from any emotional stress and I wish him the best.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

MM1799 said:


> You are _really_ a POS when not only do you put your family through hell by committing suicide.. but you put another whole family (the officer's) through hell aswell.
> I hope the officer recovers from any emotional stress and I wish him the best.


I agree 100%


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

3rd that


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Police from across the state responded to the call, with cruisers from *Braintree*, *Norwood, Wellesley*, Bellingham and Franklin lined up outside the Franklin Police Station last night.
> Standing before the station's front doors late in the evening, Keating said officers had spent much of the afternoon negotiating directly with McCarthy and had also used *a third party. *
> .
> 
> ...


Were those towns there after the fact for moral support, or was it a LEC rollout?
Who was the third party? Bristol County Sheriff?:sh:


----------



## pararezq (Sep 15, 2006)

looked like a lec roll out...


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Were those towns there after the fact for moral support, or was it a LEC rollout?
> Who was the third party? Bristol County Sheriff?:sh:


Does it really matter? enough of the BS, I hope the officer is OK.


----------



## pararezq (Sep 15, 2006)

agreed


----------



## Sircopalot (Oct 16, 2006)

A great job by all.. But I hear that some of the SWAT guys had a fight ( Fist Fight )with the SWAT commander in the middle of the street after the incident. Does anyone know why???


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Who can blame the guy? He did live in Franklin after all...

Seriously, I question the timing...we are approaching hunting season. This is a popular move by women here in western mass to give hubby/boyfriend a tickle...


----------



## pararezq (Sep 15, 2006)

come on,,no fist fights,,are you for real...i was on scene as mutual aid, that's the first i've heard of a fist fight...sounds a bit far fetched..quess the story wasn't spicy enough..


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

pararezq said:


> come on,,no fist fights,,are you for real...i was on scene as mutual aid, that's the first i've heard of a fist fight...sounds a bit far fetched..quess the story wasn't spicy enough..


Originally Posted by *mpd61*
_Were those towns there after the fact for moral support, or was it a LEC rollout?
Who was the third party? Bristol County Sheriff?:sh: 
_

Does it really matter? enough of the BS, I hope the officer is OK.

BS? Sorry a couple of simple questions irritated your stomach lining. I could see a couple of towns there for mutual aid..............but Braintree and Wellesley?
Which town were you from paraquez?


----------



## pararezq (Sep 15, 2006)

i didn't write the "bs" quote. ask away, i don't know what to tell you. I do know that braintree and wellesley are part of the regional lec which is probably why they were their..remember the info you are basing your questions on is coming from the media so take it with a grain of salt...I'm glad you approve of a few town for mutual aid for a guy with high powered rifles and a stated desire to fight it out...i was more than happy to see the guys with the toys to help out, i could care less if they came from new hampshire. lets keep our eye on the ball and trust that others know more than us regaurding this situation and leave the monday morning QB out of it.. Bottom line is all the cops went home that night--job well done...


----------



## robclouse (Jul 9, 2006)

it was MetroLEC's Metro-STAR that was deployed for this incident, which is comprised of officers from some of the 40+ member departments.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Officer exonerated in killing of armed Franklin man*
By *Danielle Williamson*/ Daily News Staff
Thursday, November 16, 2006

*F*RANKLIN -- The police officer who killed an armed man in a standoff last month was justified in using lethal force because of the "imminent danger of death to officers," according to the Norfolk County district attorney.
 
In a statement released yesterday, Norfolk County District Attorney William Keating exonerated the officer who shot 42-year-old Lawrence McCarthy on Oct. 15 after hours of trying to get McCarthy to surrender his weapons.

Distraught after his wife served him divorce papers, McCarthy pointed a semi-automatic scoped rifle at police before he was shot outside his Chestnut Street home, the investigation revealed.

"The circumstances of this incident make clear that the use of lethal force in this instance was warranted for the public safety and justified as a matter of law," Keating said in the release.

Keating's office reviewed more than 100 pages of police reports and interviewed more than a dozen officers, family members and others who had contact with McCarthy in the days and hours before his death.

The officer, who authorities have declined to identify by name, returned to work this week, according to Police Chief Stephen Williams.

The 12-year veteran of the force and regional SWAT team member was on paid administrative leave while the DA's office investigated the shooting.

Investigating the use of force is part of the district attorney's protocol after an officer uses his weapon. It is also routine for police departments to place officers on leave after such incidents.

"It has never been our practice to release the name of a subject of an investigation unless and until they are charged criminally," said David Traub, spokesman for Keating.

Williams said the last few weeks have been trying for his department as well as the McCarthy family.

Besides his wife, Tammy, McCarthy leaves a 13-year-old son, a 7-year-old daughter, his parents, brothers and sisters. Family members are speaking to the media through their Franklin lawyer, Melanie Feuerstein.

"This has just been an unimaginable set of circumstances," said Feuerstein, Tammy McCarthy's lawyer.

Feuerstein declined to comment on whether the McCarthys planned to file a wrongful death suit. She said she had not yet reviewed Keating's report.

"We're keeping the McCarthy family in our thoughts and prayers," Williams said. "I want the healing process to begin."

Franklin Police became acquainted with McCarthy on a Sunday afternoon, the day of his death. Two days earlier, Tammy McCarthy had served the self-employed home improvement worker divorce papers.

At 1:20 p.m. Sunday, Oct. 15, Tammy McCarthy contacted Franklin Police with her concerns about her husband's behavior and requested an emergency restraining order, Keating's investigation showed.

When called at 3 p.m., McCarthy told police he would resist any such order, Keating's investigation found.

At 3:30 p.m., a Superior Court judge issued the emergency order, which demanded McCarthy leave his home and turn in his weapons, which Keating said included a 12-gauge shotgun and two rifles with scopes.

Twenty minutes later, a confidant of McCarthy's went to the police station and said he had just seen his friend "loading firearms, putting a gas mask at the ready, and making menacing statements relative to police," Keating's release noted.

Franklin and area police, including the the Metropolitan Law Enforcement Council Special Weapons and Tactics Team of which Franklin is a member, started evacuating McCarthy's neighbors and securing an area near his house. At 5:05 p.m., a crisis negotiator from the Metropolitan Law Enforcement Council made the first of

"numerous telephonic contacts," with McCarthy, according to the release.

Negotiators tried for 35 minutes to get McCarthy to surrender, investigators found. At 5:40 p.m., McCarthy told the lead crisis negotiator he was readying his firearm and would come out of his house in two minutes, Keating's office said.

McCarthy emerged from a cellar door, holding what police later determined to be a 30-06 Remington, Model 742 semi-automatic scoped rifle. He raised it to his shoulder in a firing position and aimed it at police who were positioned in his back yard, investigators determined.

The Franklin officer fired one round at McCarthy's upper body, killing him, Keating's office said.

According to Keating, the rifle McCarthy raised toward police had one round chambered and three additional rounds contained within its magazine. Police said they secured his other two weapons, the gas mask and ammunition.

"You train for this type of incident throughout your entire career and hope it never comes," Williams said.

A fund has been established for McCarthy's children.

Donations may be made to the McCarthy Children's Education Fund, c/o Ben Franklin Bank, 58 Main St., PO Box 309, Franklin, MA 02038.

(Danielle Williamson can be reached at 508-634-7552 or [email protected].)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

What the fk is wrong with people. That has got to be the most cowardly thing you can do to hurt your family , friends and in this case the officer. I pray for his kids and the officer involved.


----------

